# Pet crocs no worse than Pitbulls as pets.



## RoryBreaker (Jun 4, 2015)

http://www.ntnews.com.au/lifestyle/...ert-grahame-webb/story-fnk0b1ks-1227382402534


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 4, 2015)

lol what a load of rubbish


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't see the fuss about pet crocodiles... Experienced people (who should be the ones owning them) would know what they're doing. The fact that they're scary and large gives them an opportunity for the media to pick on them. The next headline would be 'Pitbulls worse than pet crocodiles'. The media needs to take a break from making things look bad.

Bredli


----------



## Beans (Jun 4, 2015)

I hate all the rubbish surrounding pitbulls. How they are evil, good for nothing but killing things that they have LOCKJAW LOL.

All comes down to how it's brought up. That is the end of it where dogs are concerned. I have no issues with people who know what they are doing 110% owning crocs.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 4, 2015)

in the territory it is legal to own a saltie till it is 1 metre long then it must be surrendered,there is no such rule for pitbulls.How much damage can a 1 metre croc do to you ?


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 5, 2015)

1m croc can mess you up if you aren't careful.


----------



## arevenant (Jun 5, 2015)

Erm, did anyone take the time to notice this is an article from the NTNEWS - as far as credible and respected journalistic sources, it's a little ways down in the list.
Unbunch your panties...


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 5, 2015)

nobodies panties are in a bunch maybe yours are though??
Just using the forum to throw out info that is related to reptiles. Wether it is good or bad, credible or not...its a good way to see what people are saying about our beloved reptile community


----------



## arevenant (Jun 5, 2015)

Grogshla said:


> nobodies panties are in a bunch maybe yours are though??
> Just using the forum to throw out info that is related to reptiles. Wether it is good or bad, credible or not...its a good way to see what people are saying about our beloved reptile community



Oh totally agree, though i'd hardly go as far to say what you read in an online post from NTNews is indicative of what people are actually saying about our community...


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 5, 2015)

well it could very well be a contributing factor that may swap a non reptile enthusiasts opinions. Think about it my friend.


----------



## Allan (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd rather have a 1m croc chasing me down the street than a pitbull.


----------



## Beans (Jun 5, 2015)

Allan said:


> I'd rather have a 1m croc chasing me down the street than a pitbull.



Because it's slower? xD


----------



## Allan (Jun 5, 2015)

Cuddlier 


Beans said:


> Because it's slower? xD


----------

